# [solved] Hummingbird/socks5 under Gentoo

## toralf

I'm really a n00b w/ this topic - my company provides me under Windows a Hummingbird socks5 solution to access some linux servers with ssh. Now I'm wondering how I can reach these servers under Gentoo Linux. I read a lot about tsocks, dsocks, redsocks but I'm unsure what I really need.

----------

